# The 212 Posts Club



## opaltiger (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi.

This is a club for people with precisely 212 posts. This means you actually need 211 to join, since posting here is your 212th. If you, at any point, have more or less, well, sorry. That is entirely unacceptable.

Also, since I don't want to get kicked out of my own club, whenever I post the number will go up by one. Keep this in mind unless you want to be kicked out for being a heathen. Also, since I am not always on, you will have to check my current post count for the correct number in case I haven't updated in a while.

Now let's discuss the wonders of having exactly 212 posts. Isn't it just the best feeling in the world? On second thought, let's not, since then we won't have 212 posts any more.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The 180 Posts Club*

nooooooo I have forty too many, and this club seems like party central. D: 

Quick, opal! Make forty more posts!


----------



## Jolty (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The 182 Posts Club*

gosh darnit I missed the opportunity of a lifetime


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The 183 Posts Club*

You're just too slow of a poster, opal!


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The 187 Posts Club*

I cannot wait until I have 188 posts. Surely it will be the day when I feel accomplished. :D


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The 187 Posts Club*

Okay, this is the most bizarre thread ever. Even more than my "500+ Posts Club". o_O


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 187 Posts Club*

I am glad you noticed. There is a point here, but it seems no one has quite grasped it yet.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 191 Posts Club*

opal, do you actually go and manually change six different numbers for every time you make a post? That seems like a bit of a pain.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 191 Posts Club*

Whenever I can be bothered, yeah. I wonder how long I can keep this up.

Oh well, it is for a good cause, so I can spend a minute every so often updating the post.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

Please go right now and make 37 posts in forum games, opal. I am itching to join this club. Anyway, are we supposed to figure out what the point of this thread is? GOSHDARNIT I just don't know. To mock the 500+ posts club?


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

I should work on making the "Double Opaltiger's Post Count club"... only need a couple more posts to go for it.


----------



## Keltena (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

Oh, dear. I need to do a LOT of catching up.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

The 193 Posts Club

 opaltiger  opaltiger is offline
Administrator

Join Date: June 23, 2008
Posts: 195 

Hah, Opal's not in his own club anymore ;)


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*



> Also, since I am not always on, you will have to check my current post count for the correct number in case I haven't updated in a while.


as you can see, I plan for all eventualities.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

itt sarcasm/parody radars need fixing

(or installation for that matter)


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

Well, why don't you call it then the "Same # of posts as Opaltiger" club. Just to make it more transparent


----------



## Adriane (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

Because this isn't a serious club. At all.


----------



## nastypass (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

THIS IS A PARODY AND IS NOT TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY.

/thread


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*



Walker said:


> THIS IS A PARODY AND IS NOT TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY.
> 
> /thread


Speak for yourself. _I_, for one, take it VERY seriously.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*



Walker said:


> THIS IS OBNOXIOUSLY LARGE TEXT


/post


----------



## nastypass (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

that's the point, since /some/ people seem to have problems reading Mudkip's posts


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*



Walker said:


> THIS IS A PARODY AND IS NOT TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY.
> 
> /thread


hey, I protest. Yes it's a parody (if you want to call it that) but it should be taken very seriously indeed!


----------



## nastypass (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*



opaltiger said:


> hey, I protest. Yes it's a parody (if you want to call it that) but it should be taken very seriously indeed!


Well fine then.  :|


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

Hello theeerrre! Oh......gosh darn it all! No I have to go out and post like crazy......wait.. your an admminastrator, you could ban me for making so many posts! Huuuuuuhh!


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

This is full of win. I wish I could join. Ah well.

*AM I DOING IT RIGHT?*


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*



Walker said:


> that's the point, since /some/ people seem to have problems reading Mudkip's posts


I'm pretty sure everyone realized it was a parody. In fact, _you_ are the one who seems to not realize.... realize that it is almost always 1000x more fun to play along.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*



Crazy Weavile said:


> This is full of win. I wish I could join. Ah well.
> 
> *AM I DOING IT RIGHT?*


System.out.println("
_*YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG! *_");_*
*_


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*



Mudkip said:


> System.out.println("
> _*YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG! *_");_*
> *_


using java is pretty much doing it wrong from the start


----------



## Adriane (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

Kinda the point.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*



Mudkip said:


> System.out.println("
> _*YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG! *_");_*
> *_


*My sincerest apologies. I do wish to learn how to do it properly. So, would you tell me what I need to do to ensure that I'm doing it in the correct fashion?*


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

Why is everybody posting in huge text?

Also, I have too many posts to join! D:


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

Because this is the only thread where we can get away with it.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

*Indeed. Also, I still wish I could join. Opal, start posting more so you have an equal postcount to me.

People, start using more funky fonts.*


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

I'm pretty sure you're not supposed to capitalize the "o" in "opaltiger."


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

*In that font, "o" and "O" look the same.*


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

*I didn't use a capital O in that post at all, so it's all good.*


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*

*No, the one I was using before. The weird one.*


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The 193 Posts Club*



Icalasari said:


> Why is everybody posting in huge text?
> 
> Also, I have too many posts to join! D:


god bless greasemonkey


----------



## nastypass (Jul 21, 2008)

oh god I've created a monster  D:


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 21, 2008)

opaltiger said:
			
		

> since posting here is your 212nd.


is one's _212nd_. hm.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 21, 2008)

shut up, I keep scanning only the numbers and missing that :(


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 21, 2008)

*Big text is fun.*


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 21, 2008)

*You know, we should rename this the huge text fan club. *


----------



## Adriane (Jul 21, 2008)

Or we should stop posting in big text because it's annoying and dumb and you all are totally *missing* the point of this thread.


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohsnap, they're on to us!Fine, I'll stop posting in huge text. Since you asked.


----------

